# specialized crux elite 2011 or 2012



## User6179 (14 Sep 2012)

Hi all,
Both of these on sale at the moment ,anyone got one and if so are they any good?
Hopefully get one at the weekend if I can find one in my size.


----------



## VamP (14 Sep 2012)

They are quite well rated by the racer crowd. The usual Spesh ''costlier than the rest'' applies, and I would ask your intended use, as it's quite a focused cross race bike, and if you're looking for all round duties, including touring then there are better options.


----------



## User6179 (14 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> They are quite well rated by the racer crowd. The usual Spesh ''costlier than the rest'' applies, and I would ask your intended use, as it's quite a focused cross race bike, and if you're looking for all round duties, including touring then there are better options.


 
Hi VamP, basicaly I want it for winter bike and for summer use on forrest tracks ,i have camelbak to carry stuff so dont need paniers or anything ,I was thinking about the tricross but I think the crux frame is far superior.


----------



## VamP (14 Sep 2012)

Eddy said:


> Hi VamP, basicaly I want it for winter bike and for summer use on forrest tracks ,i have camelbak to carry stuff so dont need paniers or anything ,I was thinking about the tricross but I think the *crux frame is far superior.*


 

I think you're right. Just didn't want you to expect a relaxed cruiser.


----------



## User6179 (14 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> I think you're right. Just didn't want you to expect a relaxed cruiser.


 
Yes the geometry is a bit more racey than Im used to but think it should be ok .
Thanks


----------

